# Creating volume in your vape



## Huffapuff (14/10/16)

I've got a couple of recipes that I've been working on that have the right flavour profiles that I want, but are lacking in mouth feel. 

What can I add that won't detract from the current flavours too much, but will create that all important velvety texture to the vape?

I've been thinking of TFA Bavarian Cream (don't mind the vanilla and sweetness this may add), FA Vienna Cream, FA Fresh Cream or a small amount of CAP VC1. Do you have any recommendations for %s or other concentrates I can try?

Tagging all DIY maestros for help: @Andre, @method1, @rogue zombie, @NewOobY, @Greyz, @Feliks Karp, @zadiac, @Mike, @GregF, @KZOR, @DanielSLP, @incredible_hullk, @Rude Rudi @Patrick, @Vapington, @Soutie, @Caveman, @RichJB


----------



## KZOR (14/10/16)

Bavarian cream always good option. I also use MTS Vape Wizard.


----------



## Greyz (14/10/16)

If your using some sucralose or sweetner in your juice, try sub that out for some TFA Marshmallow.
IME it adds sweetness as well as fullness/mouthfeel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/16)

agree with the marshmallow..does wonders for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patrick (14/10/16)

For me the killer mouth feel is in FA Coconut @ 1%. And clouds for days.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/16)

@Patrick is fa coconut better than tfa coconut


----------



## PsiSan (14/10/16)

Really dislike TFA Coconut, very strong. Must say I prefer FA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsiSan (14/10/16)

Oh and definitely TFA Marshmallow, but that depends on what you are trying to create. Have had some fruity come out a lil odd with it


----------



## RichJB (14/10/16)

I'm not experienced enough to add anything, but it's probably worth revisiting Wayne's Creams video:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Huffapuff (14/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Bavarian cream always good option. I also use MTS Vape Wizard.



What % do you use KZOR so that it doesn't have too much of an impact on the main flavour profile?



Greyz said:


> If your using some sucralose or sweetner in your juice, try sub that out for some TFA Marshmallow.
> IME it adds sweetness as well as fullness/mouthfeel.



Ugh! Now I have another concentrate to buy!!



Patrick said:


> For me the killer mouth feel is in FA Coconut @ 1%. And clouds for days.



I love FA Coconut! But would it not interfere with other flavours?


----------



## Vapington (14/10/16)

Creams, custards, marshmellow, higher VG etc

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (14/10/16)

Ah, I was wondering about the FA Coconut in your Bowdens test recipe @Patrick - now I know, and, good to know.

@Huffapuff, I have mixed a tobacco recipe with and without FA MTS Vape Wizard (at 1.0 %) and it does make a positive contribution. Here is what FA has to say:

_"You can make it magic !! MTS stands for Mellow, Thick and Smooth, and it is a major breakthrough in taste technology for PV users. Based on our thorough understanding of taste mechanisms, we have developed a product which we believe will increase the pleasure of your vaping experience. MTS vape wizard contributes toward softening any acidic/sour perception, it assists in making vapour thicker, and it delivers both body and depth to any e-liquid. It can be used on its own, blended with tobacco flavours, or with any other flavour of your choice. There are no limitations as to its versatility. Make your vapour fuller and richer.. Let MTS Vape Wizard work its magic for you! Suggested dosage 0,5-2% Additional notes on Vape Wizard. we developed it starting from a food flavor that delivers aged, woody and slightly smoky notes. The original flavor was formulated to improve mouthfeel and body, especially for liquid foods and some type of drinks. As it worked well in foodstuff, we decided to make a vape version of it. Then we combined it with Magic Mask ( see its features ), which works on tongue receptor and soften the acid perception. So when we tasted and tested VW, we noticed that theory was right and it delivered its promises. It does not influence the vapour properties, nor boost the steam in any way. It works as a food flavor and the substances we used, when used at subtle level, delivers the full and bodied sensation. It is a very delicate flavor, and its action is on perception inside the mouth. It should be used in combination with other flavor from 0.2 up to 1% max. It tends to lower high notes and boost the background notes. It is a complimentary flavor and should not vaped as such, due to the fact it has an indistinct taste. Its main goal is to round off other flavors. " -Flavour Art Italy_

FA Black Fire is also great for tobacco mixes. The extra smoke does create an illusion of extra body at least.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## KZOR (14/10/16)

MTS Vape Wizard .......... quoted from Flavour art website.

*"You can make it magic !! MTS stands for Mellow, Thick and Smooth, and it is a major breakthrough in taste technology for PV users. MTS vape wizard contributes toward softening any acidic/sour perception, it assists in making vapour thicker, and it delivers both body and depth to any e-liquid. It can be used on its own, blended with tobacco flavours, or with any other flavour of your choice. There are no limitations as to its versatility. Make your vapour fuller and richer. Let MTS Vape Wizard work its magic for you! Suggested dosage 0.5-2%"
*
Bavarian cream I usually use at exactly the same concentrations. 0.5-2%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (14/10/16)

@Huffapuff 
Since this is my last month as a vendor I am willing to share a recipe of mine. What flavour were you aiming for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (14/10/16)

I have also tried with and without MTS and it does make a difference.


----------



## Soutie (14/10/16)

FA fresh cream, marshmallow as has been mentioned and INW cactus are quite good at adding mouthfeel. I would be careful with mts vape wizard though, I have had mixed results with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (14/10/16)

To those who have used Vape Wizard, do you find what Wayne warns against - that it blends all the flavours into one and kills any layering? I'm not sure my palate is good enough to even know the difference but he makes it sound like something you wouldn't want to do.


----------



## NewOobY (14/10/16)

i used vape wizard and fa marshmallow for mouth feel. I use the wizard very sparingly - like 1 drop per 10ml basically.


----------



## Vapington (14/10/16)

RichJB said:


> To those who have used Vape Wizard, do you find what Wayne warns against - that it blends all the flavours into one and kills any layering? I'm not sure my palate is good enough to even know the difference but he makes it sound like something you wouldn't want to do.


You will notice the difference. If you eat something, lets use this for instance : Freshly cut strawberries, ice cream and crumbled biscuits and you simply put them in the same bowl and eat them it will taste different to if you threw them all in a blender and blended them into a pulp. Same flavours together but the way they are delivered to your pallette is very different. So your experience of the flavours, albeit the same flavours, will be different.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Patrick (14/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Patrick is fa coconut better than tfa coconut


No comparison. TPA does taste like suntan lotion. Both the normal and that damn extra. FA, you have to take it up to 3% before you taste the coconut. It just offers tongue density.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/16)

Patrick said:


> No comparison. TPA does taste like suntan lotion. Both the normal and that damn extra. FA, you have to take it up to 3% before you taste the coconut. It just offers tongue density.



Thx @Patrick...guess more shopping needed


----------



## Huffapuff (14/10/16)

Patrick said:


> FA, you have to take it up to 3% before you taste the coconut. It just offers tongue density.



That's really good to know - it's one of my favourite concentrates and now I've got another use for it. Except I used the last of it earlier this week


----------



## Huffapuff (14/10/16)

I'm curious now to look into Vape Wizard @Andre - I have been hesitant to try it for its reputation as @Vapington mentioned, but it may have a use anyways.


----------



## Andre (14/10/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I'm curious now to look into Vape Wizard @Andre - I have been hesitant to try it for its reputation as @Vapington mentioned, but it may have a use anyways.


Yeah, I am very hesitant to use additives, but seems sometimes one does not have a choice. But, have only used MTS Vape Wizard once and in a tobacco - so no great experience from my side. Black Fire, on the other hand, I use in most of my tobaccos at around 0.5 %.


----------



## rogue zombie (14/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Patrick is fa coconut better than tfa coconut


So much better. I will ALWAYS replace TfA with FA when it comes to Coconut

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (14/10/16)

Yip mouthfeel = Bavarian Cream, Vienna Cream, Marshmallows, Coconut, Vanilla Bean Ice Creams.





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/10/16)

Oh and CAP Custard V1 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (14/10/16)

A splash of motor oil will give you huge clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (14/10/16)

Strontium said:


> A splash of motor oil will give you huge clouds


We bow deeply to your superior knowledge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (14/10/16)

Hardly a maestro but this has worked for me:

CAP VC V1 at 0.5% and below. I don't taste but it adds the smooth/heavy mouth feel (Great tip I found one day on Reddit)
FA/CAP Marshmallow at 0.5% and below
INW Biscuit at 0.25%. For me this adds that buttery mouth feel without adding a taste to the juice. Granted I haven't tried this in fruits, I reckon TFA Graham Cracker Clear would have the same effect.
Vienna Cream 0.2 - 0.6% does good things to creamy mixes.
For fruits add some FA Custard as per HIC's notes:
"Use Custard with your favorite
fruits to make them creamy. The vanilla accents all fruit flavors, and the lemon complements most. If you enjoy vaping fresh fruit flavors, you need FA Custard"
and "You can use along with Vienna Cream to minimize the lemon flavor."
I would keep it below 1% to start with though, and add 0.5 to 0.3 ratio of Vienna Cream if you taste any lemon and don't want it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @Huffapuff
> Since this is my last month as a vendor I am willing to share a recipe of mine. What flavour were you aiming for?



If I may ask - why your last month as a vendor?


----------



## KZOR (14/10/16)

@Huffapuff 
The market is oversaturated with juice makers and do not have the time to invest to try and become a serious competitor and supplier.
Will still make and supply to friends and local customer base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/10/16)

Caveman said:


> Hardly a maestro but this has worked for me:
> 
> CAP VC V1 at 0.5% and below. I don't taste but it adds the smooth/heavy mouth feel (Great tip I found one day on Reddit)
> FA/CAP Marshmallow at 0.5% and below
> ...


Great info. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (14/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @Huffapuff
> Since this is my last month as a vendor I am willing to share a recipe of mine. What flavour were you aiming for?


Got any good milky non-lemony cereal recipes


----------



## KZOR (14/10/16)

@Caveman

Sure m8 ..... I did promise one. 




You can add 1% Ripe Strawberry as well and 0.5% Malted milk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (14/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @Caveman
> 
> Sure m8 ..... I did promise one.
> 
> ...


Damn, thanks man. Which brand is the Fruit loops?


----------



## KZOR (14/10/16)

Flavour West : Fruit rings 
Enjoy the recipe.
I think it is best out there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @Huffapuff
> The market is oversaturated with juice makers and do not have the time to invest to try and become a serious competitor and supplier.
> Will still make and supply to friends and local customer base.



I guess that's the problem with a small market like ours in SA. What about selling your recipes instead?


----------



## Caveman (14/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Flavour West : Fruit rings
> Enjoy the recipe.
> I think it is best out there.


Awesome. Always that one damn flavour eh.. -- Runs Off to buy some Milk concentrate


----------



## DanielSLP (15/10/16)

1% FA Fresh Cream and 2% FA Vienna Cream, all credit to HIC for that, It's a perfect cream base and adds a full mouth feel. 

Also FA Marshmallow at 1%. 

Then if you are looking for a malty thick mouth feel TFA Cheesecake (Graham Cracker) at 1% - 2% or CAP new York cheesecake at the same percentage. 

My other trick would be TFA Vanilla Swirl 2% it is non-intrusive and just sits nicely in a mix. 

You can try CAP VC V1 at 2% but it is eggy and rich so it might throw a recipe off balance.

You will have to see which of these will fit into the flavour profiles you are chasing.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

